# Rio Grande Chilid



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Caught this little guy in Katy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

very cool! didn't know they were that far north....
snookered


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Is that a small tilapia?


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Juvenile rio Grande Chilid









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Put it on a hook!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I see it better now. Cool catch!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Looks like a tilapia to me. I've had Rio Grande Perch (Texas Cichlids) as pets since 2004. I have about 15 in my tank right now ranging in size from 2" to 10" as well as two sets of babies in there. They are all local fish from Pearland area and all the ones I've ever seen will have dark spots and/or lines on them. Plenty of tilapia that hang around the area too. I've seen schools of the 2"-3" ones swimming around in certain areas along with some bigger ones to about 5 pounds. Seems as though they can't take the freezes as well. Rio Grande Perch are very aggressive and I'll catch a decent sized one every now and then on a crankbait or rat-l-trap. Sometimes I'll see 10-12 good sized ones swimming in a school where I fish. Here's one I caught the other day....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, Brian I am with you.... .tilapia. I have caught alot of Rio grande perch myself. That definitely looks like a tilapia.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

What a cute kiddo!


----------



## johnbutte (Nov 28, 2018)

Rios are cool fish. I didn't know what the hell it was the first time I caught one. I thought some yahoo had thrown an aquarium fish in.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

We lived in Fairfield for a few years back in the late 90's/early 2000's.

Several of the ponds there were absolutely FULL of Rio's.

We built a 2 acre pond back home just before we moved back......I ran a trap each week in the ponds and would put the perch in a live well and haul them home when we would come home to build on the house.

I bet I hauled well over 1000 Rios and turned them loose in our pond (and never put a dent in the population). Over the years, they did really well and some got way bigger than your hand.

Lots of fun on a small fly rod.


----------

